# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  مشکل در لینک دادن به ردیف های یک جدول در php

## soshyanet

سلام دوستان

من این کد رو نوشتم خوب :

    print("
    <a href = 'felan.php'>
        <tr class='hover' id='$post_id'>
          <td>
             $post_id
          </td>
          <td>
             $post_title
          </td>
          <td>
             $poster
          </td>
       </tr>
    </a>
    ");

الان این دستور print توی یه حلقه for هستش

اما جدول من رو لینک نمی کنه

می شه بگید مشکل از کجاس ؟

----------


## narsic

*سوآل رو در بخش مربوط بپرسید.
این تکه کد مشکلی نداره.
تمام کد و سورس صفحه نتیجه رو قرار بدید.

----------

